# My first video



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. This is my first video ever, period. It's the first take, which should be pretty obvious. It's very short as I split the can and couldn't hit it after that in a reasonable amount of time. This is just to get SOMETHING up here.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting.

And I think we ALL shoot much better when the camera is not rolling!!!!

You will get the hang of filming your shooting. For one thing, if using your phone, try to keep the orientation the same throughout ... then your video will be less disorienting. You might also want to have a look at the following thread, where there are some tips on how to set up to film the target and yourself shooting:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Just keep at it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry the video is on it's side. I really am new to this stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting.
> 
> And I think we ALL shoot much better when the camera is not rolling!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice shooting inconvenience!!! Keep up the good work brotha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> Nice shooting inconvenience!!! Keep up the good work brotha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I'm really uncomfortable in front of a camera and I know this video is screwed up six ways from Sunday but it does kind of feel good to have something up there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting inconvenience!!! Keep up the good work brotha!
> ...


Hey, a video is better than no video! Right? 33 feet is a good distance, not sure if I could be that much on target from that distance ....I salute you!????️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Inconvenience,

Nice shooting! In the house even!

You might look for something like this, holds the cell phone and can be held either vertical or horizontal.

This image was from eBay

Look for tripod and cell phone mount.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I will.

And thank you and everyone for the encouragement!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I kinda enjoyed the shooting angle. I was imagining we were aboard the space shuttle, and my belt was caught on an oxygen vent...

Nice shooting. Good to see you're using your lanyard.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Looks like your doing well with the Torque. After reading through your other post about it I had to get mine out and shoot a little with it. Keep trying once you've cut the can, it will help with your focus. Aim small miss small.

I've never posted them but I've made a few videos. Definitely agree with Charles about not doing so well once the camera is on. Once I was nailing a 1" target with a PFS, couldn't miss. Then I turned the camera on for fun. I think I hit it once out of 20 attempts.

One trick I've learned when recording with your phone is when you want it in a certain mode, say landscape mode(on its side), you need to start it there. Otherwise, once you hit record, whatever position you have it in, it will stay that way even if you try turning it like you did. Good first try, hope to see more.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Fine shooting Inconvenience! Shows your confidence shooting indoors like that. I still miss badly once in a while. I'd be putttn' a few holes in the wall! I enjoyed your video! Artsy angle...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

bread said:


> Fine shooting Inconvenience! Shows your confidence shooting indoors like that. I still miss badly once in a while. I'd be putttn' a few holes in the wall! I enjoyed your video! Artsy angle...


Haha yeah real artsy. The kind of art you make when you don't know what the hell your doing.

Thanks a lot and thanks to everyone who responded and who put up with my terrible video skills.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Edit: deleted double post


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

RyanJL said:


> Looks like your doing well with the Torque. After reading through your other post about it I had to get mine out and shoot a little with it. Keep trying once you've cut the can, it will help with your focus. Aim small miss small.
> 
> I've never posted them but I've made a few videos. Definitely agree with Charles about not doing so well once the camera is on. Once I was nailing a 1" target with a PFS, couldn't miss. Then I turned the camera on for fun. I think I hit it once out of 20 attempts.
> 
> One trick I've learned when recording with your phone is when you want it in a certain mode, say landscape mode(on its side), you need to start it there. Otherwise, once you hit record, whatever position you have it in, it will stay that way even if you try turning it like you did. Good first try, hope to see more.


I meant to reply. I usually do finish them off. It's just I didn't want to show my struggle against a 1" strip of aluminum. Sometimes if I get bored I finish em off with a marble 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks. I saw you are my 1 sub lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Not a bad first video at all(especially for being on a phone) in fact you have quite a consistent shot. Well done. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> Not a bad first video at all(especially for being on a phone) in fact you have quite a consistent shot. Well done.
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


I watched some of your vids and you make me look like a scrub but I'm going to keep shooting.

I changed from intuitive to aimed. I would have some moments of glory with the intuitive shooting but then the next day I would be all over the place. I figure it's better to be moderately good consistently and work up from there.

Thanks Man!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad first video at all(especially for being on a phone) in fact you have quite a consistent shot. Well done.
> ...


Hey man the only trick to this is practice practice practice ,and try to be as consistent as possible. I put in a lot of work to get anywhere near the level I shoot at. My goal since there are very few accurate shooters out of Canada besides my mentor Charles and my brother. It is my job to hold us down and be the best I can. Truly I would love to get to the next big tourney in America maybe next year. But getting the time off work ,and the funds together has held me back. Check some of the videos going up today I feel I did well. 

Cheers and may you always sling straight

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

